
What Is an API and How Does It Work? - Bella-Xiang
https://towardsdatascience.com/what-is-an-api-and-how-does-it-work-1dccd7a8219e
======
Bella-Xiang
Such a plain and comprehensive explanation really makes the API be understand
easily.

